
Bacteria use viruses to differentiate themselves from their competitors - Siira
https://www.upi.com/Science_News/2019/04/16/Bacteria-use-viruses-to-differentiate-themselves-from-their-competitors/6421555441033/
======
deevolution
Could we engineer viruses to inject information into our brains? if I wanted
to learn a new skill like React, what if all I needed to do was infect my self
with the React virus

